# Does anyone experience Period 'like' pain before or during ovulation?



## sweetcheeks2009

Hello All
I have spoken to some ladies regarding period like pain during ovulation and was just wondering how many ladies experience this?
This month was the first month I'd noticed it and was abit confused as i thought my AF was going to start but apparently this is normal for some ladies.
Anyone who can shed some light on this so i can gain more information that would be great  
Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## MissBabs

Hi sweetcheeks

Yes, i often have that around ov time, not exactly tummy pains but that low grumbly feeling like i get just before i come on, if you know what i mean.

It always used to confuse me before we started TTCing but now i know what's going on in there    i've linked it to ovulation.

I've no idea why it happens but i'm sure it does - does that help at all? LOL   

Good luck on your ttc journey   

Miss Babs x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi MissBabs
Thanks for the reply.  Yes that does help thankyou.  Its good to hear everyone elses views because it helps to make more sense of what happening to your own body.  Good luck to you to and take care xxx


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Hey sweetcheeks2009, I'm following you round the boards!!! lol, didnt want to read and run, I dont get AF pains before ov but I get them afterwards, for about 4/5 day my belly is super sensitive and I have a 'burst-like' feeling everydown and again in my ovaries, best why to describe it is the feeling you get on IVF drug to 'grow follicles' its that kinda ache. Just thought I'd let you know about my ov pain, oh and after ov'ing I get hip ache for a few days too!!! x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Crossed4Luck - Ok thats good to know thanks.  This is the first cycle that i've really took notice so im taking everyones views on board which helps    With the things that has happened to me this month i can then check out the differences next month if any.  When you say hip pain, do you mean close to your hip bone?  I got a little pain there but i also got pain abit lower than that 2.  I hope your keeping well xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Sweetcheeks 2009,

I too get ovulation pain.  To me it feels like a dull, pulling sensation in my lower abdomen, usually on the left side (my right tube is blocked so that might explain why I don't often feel it on the right).

I don't ovulate every cycle, but when I do it seems to be accompanied by the dull ache x


----------



## Crossed4Luck

Oh by the way forgot to post earlier, AF arrived this morning, was very late though, 33 day cycle! x


----------



## catkin79

Sorry to hear that Crossed4Luck, hope the next cycle is the one for you   x


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Hi Catkin79
Haven't been on for a while so trying to catch up with everyone.  Hows things with you? xx


----------



## GIAToo

sweetcheeks - I get pain every time I ovulate. It's called _*Mittelschmerz*_ (German: "middle pain") is a medical term for "ovulation pain" or "midcycle pain". About 20% of women experience mittelschmerz, some every cycle, some intermittently.

Hope you're ok
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## catkin79

Hi Sweetcheeks,

All good with me, thanks.  10 DPO and feeling really good.  Had a bit of nausea so trying to resist POAS until OTD on Tuesday, don't know if I can hold out though!

How are you? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009

Gia Too - Hi don't think we've spoke before so    Thanks for letting me know that, thats interesting to know.  Just read your signature, sorry to hear about your twin   but congratulations about the other twin.  Thats fab news, how far gone are you?  Hope your keeping well xxx

Catkin79 - Its hard to hold out isn't it.  If im honest i can never hold out lol.  Glad your ok and i hope its a BFP on Tuesday.  Im good, still trying to work my cycle out this month as this is the first month i've really took notice to the different changes to my body.  Im currently on CD 24 and my CBFM is still reading high, no peak yet, but never had high for this long, will have to see what it says tomorrow but it is the last stick tomorrow eek! xxx


----------



## catkin79

Hope you get your peak soon - keep up with the BMS just in case  

While charting on FertilityFriend.com I was originally predicted to have ovulated on day 22, but then it changed it's mind a few days later when my temps had dipped a couple of times.  Ovulation confirmed at day 38 in the end!  If I get BFN this cycle then I think I'll try OPKs - haven't tried them consistently cos heard they don't work for girls with PCOS, but lots of people seem to use them successfully on here


----------

